# Mountain Bike Computer Wallpapers



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone else got any decent screen savers/wallpapers?

I'll start.


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

A couple more.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

I like the one with the red star, shovel & axe. I'm going to put that one up on my system at work. That should get a rise out of my Limbaugh-loving boss.

...she got a little bootie-shake goin there?


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

Check out Seb Rogers' site. He's got a really nice screen saver on there that i use, along with some pics and links to hundreds more.

http://www.sebrogers.co.uk/site.htm


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

love the fourth image, "10Fifty"...
I've skied there...!


----------



## Bizzarre (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Some pix of mine. Not really bike-related, but close


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Check out any thread anthonys has posted in.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

We have plenty here at the austinbike world headquarters. I prefer the ones with me in them but there aren't that many.

Current work notebook has me with the bacon helmet at city park.


----------



## yellowhammer (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is what I currently use


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

*wallpaper*

this what I used to have:


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

this is what I have now


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

What not to see on the trail.


----------



## rjrodney (Apr 17, 2008)

"Hey man - look where you're goin!"


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Some really cool pics on Flickr if you can be bothered to look for them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Exodus11 (Aug 21, 2007)

i go to the mtbr.com photo gallery (usally sea otter) and pick out a new one every week :thumbsup: haha


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

This is on two of my screens









_Canada Bonita on way to Guaje Ridge, Los Alamos, NM. image credit: Andyn_

full size


----------



## oldnoob (Apr 7, 2008)

my current work screen:









canaan heights, wv


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

:bluefrown: 

10fifty...

you can't copyright the earth. otherwise, that's a great image. too bad they had to plaster their logo & "ownership" over it...


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

OK, here goes....


----------



## MFDOOM (Mar 26, 2008)

mfisher1971 said:


> :bluefrown:
> 
> 10fifty...
> 
> you can't copyright the earth. otherwise, that's a great image. too bad they had to plaster their logo & "ownership" over it...


No, but you can copyright a photograph, and infact are automatically entitled to copyright protection solely by having taken the photograph. The copyright can also be transfered to another owner if the photographer allows.

You can't ride down that *photo*. There is a difference between a location and an artistic capturing of a location. 10fifty or whoever doesn't anywhere claim to have some kind of ownership over the land in the picture.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

MFDOOM said:


> No, but you can copyright a photograph, and infact are automatically entitled to copyright protection solely by having taken the photograph. The copyright can also be transfered to another owner if the photographer allows.
> 
> You can't ride down that *photo*. There is a difference between a location and an artistic capturing of a location. 10fifty or whoever doesn't anywhere claim to have some kind of ownership over the land in the picture.


i was being mostly sarcastic. i'm a graphic designer, i understand copyrights, etc.
i realize they don't actually claim ownership of everything seen in the picture. i guess i was mainly railing against the fact that they plastered their copyright in big red letters in the upper-left corner. take it down a few points, change it to white, and drop it in at the bottom. :thumbsup:

not as pretty as some of the others, but:


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

My current favorite compliments of mtb_Canuck @ Downieville CA


----------



## xls (Oct 22, 2004)

bigpedaler, love the second shot you posted (snow-covered trees on left, fog in background, two riders with dog). Can you email a full-res version of it to me? I promise I won't do anything with it but use it as my desktop.


----------



## mjbIB (May 14, 2008)




----------



## mjbIB (May 14, 2008)

I don't know what I did wrong!!??


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

this one was floating around the Colorado or Utah forum - :thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a pic I found when trying to decide what tough steel frame to buy. (sorry, cannot find the original gallery now) 

Mine is white.


----------



## Gun5ling3rX (Dec 6, 2007)

*Awesome Thread*

I love MTB wallpapers! Awesome thread!

I got to tell you though, I don't want a wallpaper with some dude riding his mountain bike (sport pics excluded); where are the lady rider pics?

(Ok, so the real reason I posted this stupid remark is so that this thread becomes part of the subscribed section..again, love the wallpapers!)


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Well you asked for girls on bikes: 

Girls on bikes Flickr group

http://www.copenhagencyclechic.com/


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

What kind?


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## stalin (Aug 3, 2006)

These are a couple of pics I took at Whistler that I use for my backgrounds.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

*where is this*



cbchess said:


> this is what I have now


this looks like a super fun & fast trail, where is it?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

my 2 right now. some nice pics here, thanks all!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

ferday said:


> my 2 right now. some nice pics here, thanks all!


You've got some of the nicest riding I've ever seen (views I mean) and your bike's pretty nice too.:thumbsup:


----------



## cteampride (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## haccess (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's some pretty cool ones...


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*A few randoms*

Here are a few that I have taken over the past couple of years, some even from a box camera. Please excuse the total amatuerness of the pics. I also posted a couple of neat roadie pics I took recently (sorry for the roadie content).


----------

